# Bobcat Trapping in Colorado



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

4 more days!!! Can't wait...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here kitty-kitty.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

He's a foul mouthed little SOB isn't he!


----------

